# Dreaded Condo Complex



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Had two blocks of whole foods deliveries the other day. First block was a dream. All single family homes in quite suburban neighborhood. Even had a 22 package delivery in which the instructions were to back into driveway and drop them at the garage. Like I said a dream.
Now...let's talk about the second block. I picked it up while "available for deliveries". This was my first delivery block using this method. I assume you get them when a driver cancels at the last second or doesn't show up.
Well...this person doesn't know how lucky they were. All but one of the deliveries were to massive condo complexes. Now, that doesn't necessarily mean it's going to suck, it just depends on the numbers system and how the complexes are laid out.
The one I went to was insane. New complex so the GPS had no idea where the unit was. Actually it had no idea where the complex was. That was a problem in itself. Couldn't find the building let alone the unit number.
I check the instructions on the app and the customer puts in a google maps link where the building is. It's not a link, its just a long ass google maps address that I couldn't cut and past. So, screw that. I'm out. Done! Check off can't find address and move to next delivery. Guess what? SAME COMPLEX. Now I'm so pissed that I decide that I'm bringing the last 3 deliveries back. NO MORE of this shit. 
Understand this, I have a full time well paying job. I don't really need the money. I DEFINETELY don't need the aggravation. Called CS and told them I'm sick and I'm bringing everything back.
End of story.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> NO MORE of this shit.
> Understand this, I have a full time well paying job. I don't really need the money. I DEFINETELY don't need the aggravation.










Well said!


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> I have a full time well paying job. I don't really need the money.


Calling Bullshit on this statement


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You'd understand if you have a joint bank account with your significant other. Get it?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope this will be your last delivery for Amazon. You should leave it to drivers better suited for this.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Times like this you can’t rely on the gps because the place is new so what you should of done was ask someone walking around. Maybe they could of told you where to go or where to find a map of the complex. I think stage poster above me said it’s best to leave it to the drivers better suited for this


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You said whole foods right. You do realize you get tips for whole foods? Instead of call / text the customer, you deadheaded back with no tips? Good job! They'll probably order walmart next time where you dont even get hourly base pay for labor.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Always take a pic of the Map going in. Even at that some of those are so small they suck .


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree with attempting to call/text the customer.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I know my city. I know where the apartment condo buildings are clustered. I avoid those. I would guess other experienced drivers might avoid too 

I find too much time lost parking walking and waiting for elevator


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I get claustrophobic in elevators, especially in apartment bldgs

I'll seek out stairs unless it's 4+ stories


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, what I left out was that the app wouldn't let me continue to finish my deliveries. I would of moved on and finished otherwise. The thing about the app is that it works great is simple to use UNTIL you run into these types of issues. I hadn't had to deal with anything like that before.


----------

